# New Frontier - Roof Rack (?)



## OffRoadinFrontier (Jan 28, 2005)

Hello everyone! Traded in my Armada for an '05 Frontier (NISMO, 4x4, all available options), and was wonderin' if anyone else have a loose roof rack? Every week my roof rack gets a little louder, like the screws are all about to fall out. I can wiggle one of the rods with my hand... has anyone had this fixed? I don't want to take it to my local dealer (service could be better) and I don't want to drive an hour for just a rattle so I'm waiting until my first oil change. If anyone has had this fixed, is this one of those repeating problems?

Other than the roof rack, I couldn't be happier with my truck. BIG improvement over the previous Frontiers. Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Get up there and see how it's attached. Tighten it up. Voila, fixed!


----------



## OffRoadinFrontier (Jan 28, 2005)

88pathoffroad said:


> Get up there and see how it's attached. Tighten it up. Voila, fixed!


1. Don't have the tools for the screw holes
2. Without some sort of powered tool, it'd just come loose again
3. None of the screws budge when I move the pole around, so I think it's attached with internal screws (and I'm definately not taking anything apart... Nissan loves to throw blame)


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

OK...

You can't personally fix it, don't want the dealership to know it was messed with at all, but you don't want the dealership to fix it? Heh.


----------



## greynolds (Feb 2, 2005)

OffRoadinFrontier said:


> 2. Without some sort of powered tool, it'd just come loose again


This doesn't make much sense to me - it's possible it was never tightened properly at the factory. If that's the case, tightening them properly should be a sufficient long term solution and I doubt that you'll need an impact wrench to get them tight enough.

If it's as loose as you seem to be suggesting, driving around with it until your next oil change could cause something to come completely loose, which would be bad and could possibly cause further damage - if part of the rack falls off, it could damage the roof, bed, a driver following you, etc.


----------



## OffRoadinFrontier (Jan 28, 2005)

88pathoffroad said:


> OK...
> 
> You can't personally fix it, don't want the dealership to know it was messed with at all, but you don't want the dealership to fix it? Heh.


When did I _ever _ say I don't want the dealership to fix it? I said I don't want my _local_ dealership messing with it... hence getting it fixed at my first oil change at another dealership...

I tightened a few of the screws as much as possible by hand, none were loose at all, which goes back to how I think there might be screws loose inside of the support beams holding the long rod on. Of course, I didn't make it, so what do I know? :loser: 

It isn't getting any looser, and I've read a few other people with the same complaints, so I don't think it's anything more than annoying (my Armada had a LOT of issues that were from it not being put together properly). I'll see what the dealer has to say in a few thousand miles. :cheers:


----------



## mettmann (Feb 27, 2005)

OffRoadinFrontier said:


> When did I _ever _ say I don't want the dealership to fix it? I said I don't want my _local_ dealership messing with it... hence getting it fixed at my first oil change at another dealership...
> 
> I tightened a few of the screws as much as possible by hand, none were loose at all, which goes back to how I think there might be screws loose inside of the support beams holding the long rod on. Of course, I didn't make it, so what do I know? :loser:
> 
> It isn't getting any looser, and I've read a few other people with the same complaints, so I don't think it's anything more than annoying (my Armada had a LOT of issues that were from it not being put together properly). I'll see what the dealer has to say in a few thousand miles. :cheers:


sorry about the problems - I was planning on getting the roof rack added at the dealer when I picked up my truck a few weeks back - after reading your issues - not sure .... keep us informed though!


----------

